# jeep truck



## jay741 (Feb 6, 2009)

does any one out there still plow with jeep trucks if so tell about it and post a pick i love the look of them and hope to get one some day


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

*i miss my comanchee*

ussmileyflagi had a 89 comanchee i loved that little truck i talked about it on anouther site had a 6 and a half plow on it that little truck plowed awsome too bad after years it rotted out i had it in my back yard hopeing to put a lift on it and rebuild it then came along my new born mitchell my hopes of rebuilding it vanished i sold it for peanuts i wish i had kept it anyway i could have worked on it a little at a time i guess i see one driving around my neighborhood almost every day it breakes my heart i feel stupid on how much i loved that truck when i bought it i had it painted the factory blue that the truck came with i also liked the fact noone else in my neck of the woods had one if i ever get the chance to get another one i would jump at the offer well im sure i bored you with my story if you ever see one 4 by 4 for sale let me know have a good one cherokeeman


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

I have a lawn customer that plows with one . The bead is about rotted off the frame but still runs good.


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

I plow, work, wheel, haul, just about everything with mine. Check out my other thread for pics and specs.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73278


----------



## Kaiserman (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm setting my 63 J300 Gladiator up with a Meyers/Fisher set up for this winter. It came stock (dealer installed Jeep Special Equipment) with a non power angle Meyers plow and a Monarch pump. No lights. It has a 230 OHC-6 and a T98A 4-speed.

I've since added a Fisher 4-way spool valve, joystick (with Meyers bakelite round knob for good measure) NOS Deitz lights, early 70's Jeep light mounts and I just picked up a good used 7.5' ST blade and A-frame. Now I just need driveshafts to make the thing move under its own power.

Just doing this for the heck of it really. I'll do my driveway, but my father already has an 80 K20 with an 8' Fisher Speedcast he uses. I won't plow with it, as it has no brakes. Doesn't bother him so it's not going to get fixed.


----------



## Kaiserman (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## oldrusty (Sep 9, 2009)

Heres my contribution. 1989 comanche with a 6.5' meyers. I have a 2001 f250 at work that I plow with there and Id much rather use the jeep !


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)




----------

